# Can someone please help a fellow aquarium hobbyist?



## thefiremouthscientist (Feb 11, 2011)

I got him at walmart because he looked unique and he was in the "assorted african cichlid" tank. His name is Tommy pickles and hes about 4 and a half inches now, very mild tempered, except towards the dominant jewel in the tank, because the jewel is a b slapper and needs to be pushed around so I love tommy. But i dont know what he is, take a look at some of these photos and lmk what you think> please? thanks guys, lmk if you need anything.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks like a Victorian Cichlid, might want to have the mods move it to the West African/Victorian folder and let the experts have a go as to which one.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes, definately a Victorian or Victorian-like cichlid. To my eyes, looks like Astatotilapia bloyeti. The ones I had and have seen in the past were definately A. bloyeti because they originated from wild caught fish collected in Tanzania by an aqaurist who lives in my city. Though I couldn't say for certain that it is the very same fish you have......as many of these types of fish are very similar looking. Here's a link to a list of the genus Astatotilapia:http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/genus.php?id=4


----------



## thefiremouthscientist (Feb 11, 2011)

You guys rock! I will do that and also some research myself! Thank you so much!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi this fish has similarities with H.sp"tomato" I think this is a female.
xris


----------



## thefiremouthscientist (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey when he or she gets angry, these awesome black markings appear on his body...pretty wicked, ill try to get a photo of it. I watch him enough


----------



## Lestango (Nov 11, 2010)

The fish is definitely one of the Haplochromides. Beyond that I can't help at this point. The egg spots are quite prominent which usually more of an indication of a male. It could very well be subdominant male or a juvie. It needs to color-up, IMO before it can be ID'd. But I am hardly a specialist on the Haps. I had young burtoni that looked similar but I don't believe it is a burtoni.


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

xystichromis sp. lake kyoga flame back.

look at this video on mine spawning and notice the head shape body shape and placement fo the egg spots on the female.

kyoga flame back


here are a few stills of the female kyoga flameback. i bet your fish displays the horizontial bar as does this one when stressed.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

my guess is either female sp44 or kyoga flameback.


----------

